# Beetles for European mounts



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking for recommendations for someone with beetles for European mounts....southeast mi area


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

lumpy0910 said:


> Looking for recommendations for someone with beetles for European mounts....southeast mi area


What area of the SE. There is bizzy bugs in Yale.


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

New Boston, close to metro airport


----------

